# pyTivo with THR22?



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone try it yet? I know that TiVo Desktop was upgraded to 2.8.3 to support music and photos with the THR22. Although I don't know exactly what was changed, I'm willing to bet that pyTivo (music and photos only) will already be compatible, without changes.  But it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nobody?


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd like to know the answer to this as well. I'm also wondering if it will work with itivo.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

I did try to get pytivo running yesterday. I was able to install/configure and run pytivo on my server. I was unable to access pytivo via the HDTivo.


----------



## skister (Jul 3, 2004)

I tried as well and could not. With my other Tivo's, I had to set video sharing and enable downloads on tivo.com to get pytivo and sharing to work. I tried activating my DirecTV Tivo on tivo.com, but as expected it did not work.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Again, I don't expect video to work. But what about music and photo shares? (I don't know the THR22's menu structure, but on a standalone TiVo, these would appear under "Music, Photos and Showcases", or "Music and Photos" in the Premiere's HDUI.)


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483367

I guess the music and photos part is about TiVo Desktop. Not clear on whether he checked Music & Photos from pytivo (I assume that's what you're asking).


----------



## Isabella8688 (Feb 29, 2012)

wmcbrine said:


> Nobody?


i don't understand the question.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Isabella8688 said:


> i don't understand the question.


If you install pyTivo on your PC and set it up to serve music and photos will your THR-22 see it and allow you to play the music and / or see the photos.

We know the THR-22 works with TiVo Desktop, so now we want to know if it also works with pyTivo. If not, what are the symptoms, the OP is the developer and perhaps he can make it work with the THR-22 if he gets proper detailed feedback.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You just replied to a spammer....


----------



## skister (Jul 3, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Anyone try it yet? I know that TiVo Desktop was upgraded to 2.8.3 to support music and photos with the THR22. Although I don't know exactly what was changed, I'm willing to bet that pyTivo (music and photos only) will already be compatible, without changes.  But it would be nice to know for sure.


I tried it and music and photos do work on the THR22.

I was able to play music back. With photos, I was able to browse them, but viewing a photo failed. It also didn't work on my Tivo Premiere, so it probably isn't anything THR22 specific.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks. 

Re: photos, have you installed the Python Imaging Library?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

stevel said:


> You just replied to a spammer....


oops


----------



## skister (Jul 3, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Re: photos, have you installed the Python Imaging Library?


No, I did not realize it was required, I normally just use pyTivo for video.


----------

